# Watching Vimeon on TiVo



## RichO (Dec 29, 2004)

By doing a web search I found results directly from TiVo saying that you can watch Vimeo videos on your TiVo Premiere or Roamio using "Hotlist" which my Premiere XL does have. However, Vimeo is not in the list of items to watch under "Hotlist". Did they remove it at some point? Is there any other way to get Vimeo? I have a smart TV as well.

Thanks


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

The Vimeo app is in the Opera TV store on your Tivo, not "Hotlist".


----------



## RichO (Dec 29, 2004)

Where do I find the Opera TV store on the TiVo? I don't see it on my Premiere XL or my Roamio.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

RichO said:


> Where do I find the Opera TV store on the TiVo? I don't see it on my Premiere XL or my Roamio.


same area as the games and apps


----------



## RichO (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, I did find games & apps and found Opera, but there is no Vimeo in the list of apps


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You have to launch opera, them look for the app.


----------



## RichO (Dec 29, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> You have to launch opera, them look for the app.


There is "Opera TV Store" and "Opera TV Store Apps". When I go into either of them, there is no option for Vimeo, even when doing a search of the available apps.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm pretty sure it use to be there, but it looks like it's gone now. I wonder why it was removed?

Edit: Looks like there is some issue that caused it to be removed from the Opera TV store on all devices...

http://vimeo.com/forums/help/topic:124612


----------



## RichO (Dec 29, 2004)

I wonder if that is the reason it was also removed from hot list. I will have to check back periodically and see if it is there again. Thanks for the info.


----------

